# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  ][ماسر رائحة التفاح ][

## عبير الورد

سر رائحة التفاح المنبعثة من حضرة سيد الشهداء سلام الله عليه 

كان من الشعارات التي يتغنّى بها منادي قافلة زوّار الحسين هو: تأتي رائحة التفاح من أرض كربلاء. ومن المعروف أيضاً إن الذين يتّجهون في الصباح الباكر لزيارة كربلاء يشمون عطر التفاح الجنة . ولهذا الكلام جذور مستوحاة من الأحاديث ، فقد جاء في كتاب بحار الأنوار: 
إن الحسن والحسين دخلا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وبين يديه جبرائيل، فجعلا يدوران حوله يشبّهانه بدحية الكلبي . 

فجعل جبرائيل يومي بيديه كالمتناول شيئا، فإذا في يده تفاحة وسفرجلة ورمّانة فناولهما وتهللت وجوههما، وسعيا إلى جدهما فأخذها منهما فشمها ، ثم قال : صيرا أمكما بما معكما فصارا كما أمرهما ، فلم يأكلوا حتى صار النبي إليهم ، فأكلوا جميعا ، وكلما أكلوا منها عادت كما هي حتى قبض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله . 


قال الحسين : فلم يلحقه التغيير والنقصان أيام فاطمة بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله ، حتى توفيت ، فلما توفيت فقدنا الرمان ، وبقي التفاح والسفرجل أيام أبي ، فلما استشهد فقد السفرجل وبقي التفاح على هيئته بعد استشهاد الحسن عليه السلام بالسم ، وبقيت التفاحة إلى الوقت الذي منعت فيه من الماء فكنت أشمّها إذا عطشت فيسكن عطشي ، فلما اشتد علي العطش عضضتها وأيقنت بالفناء . 

قال علي بن الحسين عليهما السلام : سمعته يقول ذلك قبل قتله ساعة ، فلما قضى نحبه وجد ريحها في مصرعه . فالتمست فلم ير لها أثر . فبقي ريحها بعد الحسين عليه السلام ولقد زرت قبره فوجدت ريحها يفوح من قبره . فمن أراد ذلك من شيعتنا الزائرين للقبر فليلتمس ذلك في أوقات السحر، فإنه يجده إذا كان مخلصاً. 



هل لا شممت روائح التفاحِ سحراً بقبر خامس ألأشباحي 

صل الله عليك يا أبا عبدالله

----------


## أمل الظهور

اللهم صل على محمد وآله 


السلام على الامام الحسين الشهيد 


ربي يرزقنا جميعا زيارته وشفاعته 


تشكري حبيبتي عبير الورد على المعلومه 

سلمتي

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
*يسلموو ع الطرح الرائع*

----------


## واحد فاضي

اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الآخرة شفاعتهم

تحياتي

----------


## محبه

اللهم صل على محمد وآله 


السلام على الامام الحسين الشهيد 

اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الآخرة شفاعتهم

----------


## samaweya

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الآخرة شفاعتهم

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

اللهم صل على محمد وآله 

شكراا جزيلا ....

----------


## الفارسه الحسناء

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
اللهم أرزقنا زيارتهم في الدنيا وشفاعتهم يوم الآخره

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم يا كريم 

اللهم ارزقنا زيارتهم في الدنيا وارزقنا شفاعتهم في الاخرة يا رب االعالمين 


الله يعطيك العافية 

وعساك على القوة 

وتسلم الايادي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
سر رائحة التفاح المنبعثة من حضرة سيد الشهداء سلام الله عليه 

كان من الشعارات التي يتغنّى بها منادي قافلة زوّارالحسين هو: تأتي رائحة التفاح من أرض كربلاء. ومن المعروف أيضاً إن الذين يتّجهون في الصباح الباكر لزيارة كربلاء يشمون عطر التفاح الجنة . ولهذا الكلام جذورمستوحاة من الأحاديث ، فقد جاء في كتاب بحار الأنوار: 
إن الحسن والحسين دخلاعلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وبين يديه جبرائيل، فجعلا يدوران حوله يشبّهانه بدحية الكلبي . 

فجعل جبرائيل يومي بيديه كالمتناول شيئا، فإذا في يده تفاحةوسفرجلة ورمّانة فناولهما وتهللت وجوههما، وسعيا إلى جدهما فأخذها منهما فشمها ، ثمقال : صيرا أمكما بما معكما فصارا كما أمرهما ، فلم يأكلوا حتى صار النبي إليهم ،فأكلوا جميعا ، وكلما أكلوا منها عادت كما هي حتى قبض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله . 

قال الحسين : فلم يلحقه التغيير والنقصان أيام فاطمة بنت رسول الله صلىالله عليه وآله ، حتى توفيت ، فلما توفيت فقدنا الرمان ، وبقي التفاح والسفرجل أيام أبي ، فلما استشهد فقد السفرجل وبقي التفاح على هيئته بعد استشهاد الحسن عليه السلام بالسم ، وبقيت التفاحة إلى الوقت الذي منعت فيه من الماء فكنت أشمّها إذاعطشت فيسكن عطشي ، فلما اشتد علي العطش عضضتها وأيقنت بالفناء . 

قال علي بن الحسين عليهما السلام : سمعته يقول ذلك قبل قتله ساعة ، فلما قضى نحبه وجد ريحها في مصرعه . فلتمست فلم ير لها أثر . فبقي ريحها بعد الحسين عليه السلام ولقد زرت قبره فوجدت ريحها يفوح من قبره . فمن أراد ذلك من شيعتنا الزائرين للقبر فليلتمس ذلك في أوقات السحر، فإنه يجده إذا كان مخلصاً.
هل لا شممت روائح التفاحِ سحراً بقبر خامس ألأشاجي
صل الله عليك يا أبا عبدالله

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على محمد وآل محمد*

*السلام عليك ياسيدي ويا مولاي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى المستشهدين بين يديك* 

*يا يليتنا كنا معكم لنفوز فوزا عظيما* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*روح وريحان* 

*وجعله في ميزان اعمالك*

*محمود سعد*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
تسلمي خيتو روح وريحان..
الله يعطيكي العافيةخيتو لاعدمنا جديدك..
يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد* 
*السلام عليك يااب عبدالله سلام عليك مني مابقي الليل والنهار بابي انت وامي يابن رسول الله* 

*مشكوره خيتو روح وبلغنا واياكم زيارة الحسين يالله بالفرج ياكريم قلوبنا مشتاقه اليك سيدي*

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد 
السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يا ابا عبد لله الحسين 
وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفنائك سيدي 
سلاما مني ابد مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار
تسلم يدينك خيتوو _روح وريحان_
وجعلنا واياكم من الزائرين ضريح الامام الحسين عليه السلام 
لاحرمنا جديدك 
تحيااااتي فـــــــرح

----------


## ريومه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
مودتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم يارب..*

*مشكورة خيووة ..*

----------


## زهرة القلوب

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم ارزقنا زيارته في الدنيا وشفاعته في الآخره
يسلمو عالطرح الرائع 
تحياتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيِمِ
الَلَّهٌمَّ صَلَِ عَلَىَ مٌحَمَّدْ وَآلِ مُحّمَّدْ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَالْعَنْ أَعْدَائَهُمْ
يعطيك ألف عافيه 
نســــــــــــألكم الدعــــــــــــــاء

----------


## سيناريو

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> 
> مودتي



                                                             مشكوره عبير الورد

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 

تسلمين اختي

----------


## الخضراوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على محمد وآل محمد*

*السلام عليك ياسيدي ويا مولاي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى المستشهدين بين يديك* 

*يا يليتنا كنا معكم لنفوز فوزا عظيما* 

*اشكرك اختي*
*اقسم بالله العظيم اني شممت اكثر من  مرة  رائحة الامام وانا بالسكن من قرب التل الزينبي بكربلاء وخصوصا وقت* السحر

----------


## عاشق الحرية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد

السلام على أصحاب الكساء

يعطيكِ العافية على المعلومات القيمة

و تسلم يمناكِ و جزاكش الله خير الجزاء

و جعل الله فيميزان حسناتك

و ننتظر الجديد من بصمات قلمك الجوهري


و نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## dreams

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
الله يوفقك ويوفقنا الى خدمة اهل البيت عليهم السلام  واسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان اعمالك
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

----------


## حزن العمر

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
الله يعطيك العافية على
الموضوع القيم شكرا لك

تحيتي
حزن العمر

----------


## شريف

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يا ابا عبد لله الحسين

----------


## عشق الزهراء

الهذا السبب صارت التفاحة شفاء لكل داء؟؟؟
سلام الله عليكم يا اهل بيت النبوة ..وجعلنا الله من الممتثلين لاوامركم
والحمد لله اننا من شيعتكم..
يسلموووو الانامل الراقية على الطرح الرائع

----------

